

Goals and the GTD - thinkingserious
http://blog.elmerthomas.com/2007/08/26/goals-and-the-gtd/
A technique on integrating the goal setting process into the GTD for daily execution.
======
extantproject
Write your projects as successful outcomes and make sure each has a physical
next action. Review your entire system weekly.

~~~
thinkingserious
Nice. Short and sweet.

